# ez controller noritsu, how to operate without the dongle.



## silentrain (Jun 5, 2021)

Hello guys, I need some help, I am a self-employed photographer and I use the ez controller noritsu software, 
but my pc broke the hd and I lost the program, I got the program again in version 7.20.004, but I don't have the doungle , 
because in my previous program I was able to use it without this component, but the person who did this service moved to Europe and I lost the contract.
 I would like to know if anyone can provide me with information on how to make the ez controller program, work without the dongle, it doesn't need to be in the
 version I have, it can be in any version, which would help me a lot. Sorry my english because i'm from brazil


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 5, 2021)

kind of sounds like the original version you had was cracked/hacked/broken as the "dongle" you need for the new version sounds like a "high end electronic verification plug" that software companies like Auto Desk have used for 3 years to copy right and protect drafting software that can cost 3-20,000$ a copy.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 6, 2021)

Try contacting ez controller.  I'm sure they have a support desk.


----------

